# What they don't have in Japan.



## ecran

Hey,

I sometimes frequent these forums as I have traveled to a lot of places mentioned here and like to get different perspectives on them.

Anyway, I have a friend who moved to Japan about a year or so ago, and I thought it would be fun to send them an assortment package if you will, of things they don't sell in japan, or are very hard to find. Sort of "What you left behind" box 

Any suggestions?

P.S. I'm trying to get this package out before Christmas, and thanks in advance.


----------



## synthia

How nice of you!

I haven't been there in a very long time, but the big thing that Americans missed were Reece's Peanut Butter Cups. Books are always good. A friend of mine used to buy bunches of them at thrift stores to send to her daughter. If she'd read them already, she would use them to trade. Brownie mix.


----------

